# how long is too long to cure.



## rfwoodvt (Dec 13, 2019)

so I was going through my fridge today and found tucked in the back a sirloin tip I was Corning and had put there in early October.
 it has been in the fridge the entire time right around 34 degrees.

I haven't opened it yet but it looks okay. I'm sure when I open it if there's any gross problem Grouse problem I'd smell it.

Is there any reason I need to be worried?


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 13, 2019)

The experts will be along shortly. What did you use to cure it?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 13, 2019)

What was the corning recipe you used....  Grams of each type thing....


----------



## rfwoodvt (Dec 13, 2019)

daveomak said:


> What was the corning recipe you used....  Grams of each type thing....




2% salt
0.25% Prague #1
2% spice rub


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 14, 2019)

Should not be any Safety issue, but there may be Salt tolerant spoilage bacteria. Your Nose will recognize them...JJ


----------



## rfwoodvt (Dec 24, 2019)

Quick Follow up report.

Opened the package and everything looked and smelled fine.  Cooked it up quasi sous vide to 185*f and it was da-bomb!


----------

